# T-Shirt Relabeling Information



## Graphics Man (Jun 12, 2008)

I am having some T-shirts silkscreened. I am doing my own neck label. They are going to be silkscreened.

The shirts are Alstyle, with tear away tags. Now, can I just copy everything is on that existing tag, including RN# and just add my logo and the appropriate shirt size.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

Ya, but realize no matter what you do it probably wont be right cause different cases come with different Rn numbers... Often the lines I produce just give up getting it right and do it their own way until they get to the point we are making custom runs for them....
Jason


----------



## Graphics Man (Jun 12, 2008)

The Youngin said:


> Ya, but realize no matter what you do it probably wont be right cause different cases come with different Rn numbers... Often the lines I produce just give up getting it right and do it their own way until they get to the point we are making custom runs for them....
> Jason


Okay, so I don’t have to worry about putting the RN# on!!!!


----------

